# Potholes



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

On a very busy road in my town there are two huge potholes. They have been there for almost a year, and the state has failed to fix them yet. They have recently become almost half of one of the lanes. You have to go into the other lane in order to avoid the potholes. Today, I was unable to avoid them and I popped my tire with the first pothole, and the other one is right after it so I smacked that one also. I had absolutely no way of avoiding them. One of my friends stopped by to see if he could help but I was sitting in mud so he couldn't. I had called road side assistance and they were doing it for free for me. My friend told me that just the other week that his friend did the exact same thing and that the state is paying for his. Well almost a year ago I hit my front bumper (just happens to be on the same exact side where my tire popped). My friend told me that I should tell the state that I also hit my front bumper with the pothole in order to get more money... should I or should I not tell the state that? Also, I am almost positive that my alignment is all screwed up now. Sorry this is so long.... but what do you think I should do?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

You could tell the state's road dept, but I'm sure they'll say they already know about the problem (so why aren't they doing anything about it? exactly  ). It's unfortunate to hear about your incident, but is there an alternative route for you to take?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, I already know that they will pay me for a new tire. But I am wondering about my alignment and my front bumper...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Doesn't hurt to ask, but don't get greedy... or better yet, don't be surprised if they say no.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

milk them for all you can, you pay for the roads to be fixed with your taxes. Its about time you get something in return. For christs sake they are supposed to be fixing the roads with the money they get from us but instead they end up blowing the money on other things.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Sad thing is...NO is their usual answer...in a polite political way


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Really?!? Its possible to get the state to pay for road problems? Geeezzzz, where have I been?!? Let the milking begin!......


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

just tell them that it caused all of that damage, if they already knew about the holes, i.e. other people have called about it and they have it on record, then they have to pay for it...........

i know a kid that fell off of his motorcylce b/c of a pothole and they paid him a couple of hundred grand...............


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

i need to go find a pothole and fall off my motorcycle if he got that kind of money. I've already biffed it on my bike at 30 mph+ twice and only walked away with some light bruising and a little roadrash. Actually i dont need to find a pothole, the road i live on is one giant pothole with offspring potholes grown inside of it, been this way for as long as I can remember. time to go fuck my city legislature over...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Milk 'em for everything they got. I'd be pissed as hell if the stupid city roads messed up my car.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Here are some pictures of what that pothole did to my tire and rim. Ended up costing me $120 for a new rim and tire. I have yet to contact the State about paying for this, but the pothole has been fixed. And, I love how they fixed it the day after this happened.. 

**Pictures removed due to ImageStation deactivating my account cuz I was linking my pictures**


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn!Good thing you didnt have 17" rims...nevertheless, have your suspension and alignment checked...just in case


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Yea, I know... and I was just about to buy some rims... good thing I didn't.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how fast were you going when you hit the pothole


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Probably going 45-50 mph. They are right in the path of my driving and i couldnt veer to the left because there was oncoming traffic and if I veered to the right then I would be majorly running off the road. Basically, I was screwed in the situation.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *Probably going 45-50 mph. They are right in the path of my driving and i couldnt veer to the left because there was oncoming traffic and if I veered to the right then I would be majorly running off the road. Basically, I was screwed in the situation. *


That really sucks. I'd definitely go after the city to pay for them.


----------

